# procrastination and disappointment



## measuretwicecutonce (Jul 26, 2017)

As you can tell I am new on here... This grinder business is

Driving me insane just when I think I've sorted it something

Puts me off. Question is will I be disappointed with a MC2

? I've nothing to compare it to and I cannot afford a better grinder

At the moment. I can afford a new MC2 and I know I can get something

Better used but I don't know what I'm doing and don't want to get

Stuck with a heap or have to do mods that I neither have the time

Or knowledge to do. I won't be making a lot of esspreso as my current

Machine is rubbish and upgrade won't be until next year.

At the moment the only thing I'm missing out on is a decent cup of coffee.

Advice welcome


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Why not try to make tasty brewed coffee instead.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Is that blank verse?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I started out with an MC2 - it wont be a disappointment - but get one second hand and then a second hand classic and away you go - if anything is amiss we can talk you through getting it working- or as mrboots says try brewed - you will be surprised how it is better for some coffee beans.


----------



## measuretwicecutonce (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reassurance, I am more than happy to stay with brewewd and branch out to espresso in the

Future. This forum has opened my eyes, I didn't realise how complicated this coffee business is. I am getting

An aeropress and a v60 kit. Just need to find a grinder now. Apologies if this is in the wrong forum

But where is best to order beans, I would to try as many as possible


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi start with Rave - but choose beans that are good for brewed not espresso - there are many other great roasters - just have a look through the forum for info.


----------



## measuretwicecutonce (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks for the reassurance, I am more than happy to stay with brewewd and branch out to espresso in the

Future. This forum has opened my eyes, I didn't realise how complicated this coffee business is. I am getting

An aeropress and a v60 kit. Just need to find a grinder now. Apologies if this is in the wrong forum

But where is best to order beans, I would to try as many as possible


----------



## measuretwicecutonce (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you. I will have a look at rave and move on from there


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

why not getting the Feldgrind, a manual grinder capable of espresso as well as drip and other methods..they are available at the moment


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a Lido 2 grinder which is capable of excellent espresso. They come up second hand on here from time to time for about £90.. I'm not selling mine however!


----------



## measuretwicecutonce (Jul 26, 2017)

The above hand grinders are both solid options from the reading I have been doing. The Lido is a thing of beauty

And definitely on my list, I'm going to upgrade my delonghi next year probably to a classic

And will also invest in a decent hand grinder. This should in theory cover the basics and help me gain some

Experience


----------

